# Yet another angle grinder support



## Norppu (Nov 16, 2019)

In hopes to give extra life for the cutting discs of my angle grinder I started to build a support for the tool.
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL36nvYtPT3d7h5atri4PnxsX0XbeUrLMU


----------

